# Αυτοβοήθεια - Αυτοβελτίωση > Αυτοβοήθεια & Υποστήριξη >  Ο τίτλος τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση

## δελφίνι

'Οταν ήμουν 24 χρονών πριν 12 χρόνια συνέβη το εξής περιστατικό που δεν μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω ακόμη λόγο τύψεων: 

Με κολλούσε ο γκόμενος της φίλης μου, συνεχώς επί χρόνια και μπροστά της . Ένα διάστημα που όλα μου πηγαίνανε λοιπόν πολύ στραβά εγώ ενέδωσα στις πορνοσεξουαλικές τους φαντασιώσεις και κάναμε σεξ. Η φίλη μου τον έβλεπε σοβαρά παρόλο που αυτός ήτανε γιός καμπαρεντζή- ο μπαμπάς του είχε καμπαρέ- η φίλη μου είχε συγχρόνως σχέσεις και με άλλους και νόμιζα ότι δεν την ενδιέφερε και πολύ η σχέση αυτή, ήταν κάτι σαν καβάντζα για αυτήν- είχε ολοκληρωμένες σχέσεις κ με άλλους.

Το γεγονός αυτό το έμαθε η φίλη μου , το ότι δλδ εγώ και ο φίλος της κάναμε σεξ και έγινε πύρ κ μανία. Με αποτελέσμα να το πει σε κοινούς μας γνωστούς και να με κάνει σε ένα πολύ κλειστό χώρο της εκκλησίας ρεζίλι.


Εγώ από τότε έχω πολλά ψυχολογικά και δεν μπορώ να πάω στην εκκλησία από τότε. Τι να κάνω;;;



....

----------


## kerasi

Ποσες φορες κανατε σεξ?

----------


## δελφίνι

> Ποσες φορες κανατε σεξ?


Μία, μετά συχάθηκα και δεν ήθελα ούτε να τους βλέπω ούτε αυτόν ούτε αυτήν την φίλη μου.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Εγω δεν θυμαμαι τι εφαγα χτες παντως και εσυ θυμασαι οτι πριν 12 χρονια μπιπ με τον γκομενο της φιλης σου?

----------


## willowfairy

Ξεχασε το...οτι εγινε εγινε...προχωρα παρακατω..με αλλον σε καινουργιο περιβαλλον!

----------


## Christina82

Έχεις βρει τι είναι αυτό ακριβώς που σε πείραξε τόσο ωστέ να σου έχει μείνει? η αντιμετώπιση της φίλης σου ή κάτι άλλο?

----------


## kerasi

ολγακι αυτο που εκανες δε το θελει η εκκλησια μας και επιπλεον συνιστα μεγιστη προδοσια προς τη φιλη σου. Εσυ θα θελες να στο κανουν? Πολυ καλα εκανες που δεν πατησες σε εκκλησια απο τοτε και να μην ξαναπας. Τ ακους? Μαλλον γι αυτο σε εκδικειται ο θεος και δε σταχτωνεις σε οποια δουλεια πηγαινεις. Ας το σκεφτοσουνα τοτε που κουνιοσουνα στο γιο του καμπαρετζη, τωρα ειναι αργα!!! 

Αλλα αυτα παθαινει οποιος εχει ως ιδανικα τις ηδονες της σαρκας...και με το γκομενο της φιλη σου ακουσον ακουσον??? Τοσοι ελευθεροι, αυτον βρηκες να μαμησεις??? θου κυριε φυλακην τω στοματι μου....ντρεπομαι που τα λεω μονο, οχι εσυ που τα κανες...πολυ καλα κανεις και νιωθεις ετσι, να σου γινει μαθημα. Απο μας τι θες? Να σου δωσουμε συγχωροχαρτι? Αμ δε σφαξανε! Πες μου εσυ ποια φιλη θα σ εμπιστευτει μ αυτα που κανεις???? Πρεπει να ξεκινησεις μετανιες, να ζητησεις συγνωμη απ τη φιλη σου και αδιαλειπτως να προσευχεσαι να σε συγχωρεσει ο θεος για τα ανομηματα σου. Διαφορετικα υπαρχει ειδικη θεση στην κολαση για τους πορνους και τους μοιχους....δε λεω αλλα, μ εκανες να κοκκινιζω....αντροχωριστρα!

Τι ησουνα? 5 χρονων και σε παρεσυρε? Αλλα ποιος ξερει πως τον κουναγες και συ τον κωλο σου...να καεις στο πυρ το εξωτερον....εχεις υποψη τι προβλεπει το πηδαλιο για ενα τετοιο αμαρτημα???? Με ψωμι και νερο να τρεφεσαι για μηνες μεχρι να εξαγνιστεις...τυχαια ειναι τα ψυχολογικα σου? Δε νομιζω!

----------


## Christina82

> ολγακι αυτο που εκανες δε το θελει η εκκλησια μας και επιπλεον συνιστα μεγιστη προδοσια προς τη φιλη σου. Εσυ θα θελες να στο κανουν? Πολυ καλα εκανες που δεν πατησες σε εκκλησια απο τοτε και να μην ξαναπας. Τ ακους? Μαλλον γι αυτο σε εκδικειται ο θεος και δε σταχτωνεις σε οποια δουλεια πηγαινεις. Ας το σκεφτοσουνα τοτε που κουνιοσουνα στο γιο του καμπαρετζη, τωρα ειναι αργα!!! Αλλα αυτα παθαινει οποιος εχει ως ιδανικα τις ηδονες της σαρκας...και με το γκομενο της φιλη σου ακουσον ακουσον??? Τοσοι ελευθεροι, αυτον βρηκες να μαμησεις??? θου κυριε φυλακην τω στοματι μου....ντρεπομαι που τα λεω μονο, οχι εσυ που τα κανες...πολυ καλα κανεις και νιωθεις ετσι, να σου γινει μαθημα. Απο μας τι θες? Να σου δωσουμε συγχωροχαρτι? Αμ δε σφαξανε! Πες μου εσυ ποια φιλη θα σ εμπιστευτει μ αυτα που κανεις???? Πρεπει να ξεκινησεις μετανιες, να ζητησεις συγνωμη απ τη φιλη σου και αδιαλειπτως να προσευχεσαι να σε συγχωρεσει ο θεος για τα ανομηματα σου. Διαφορετικα υπαρχει ειδικη θεση στην κολαση για τους πορνους και τους μοιχους....δε λεω αλλα, μ εκανες να κοκκινιζω....αντροχωριστρα!


Α, δεν πας καθόλου καλά εσύ? Σε ποιον κόσμο,αιώνα ζείς και σε ποια φαντασία? Μόνο τον Θεό και τον Χριστό είχες στο πλευρό σου ως μόνους άντρες??? Απαράδεκτα αυτα που γράφεις!

----------


## δελφίνι

> Έχεις βρει τι είναι αυτό ακριβώς που σε πείραξε τόσο ωστέ να σου έχει μείνει? η αντιμετώπιση της φίλης σου ή κάτι άλλο?



Αμέσως μετά που έγινε αυτό...ακριβώς αμέσως μετά γέμισα ψυχολογικά....λέτε για αυτό να μην μπορώ να στεριώσω σε δουλειά και δεν μπορώ να βρώ κάποιον να παντρευτώ;;
Η στάση της φίλης μου ήτανε παράξενη για πολλά χρόνια από τότε. Τα τρία χρόνια από τότε που πήγαινα στην εκκλησία με κοίταζε τρομαγμένη , με κοροϊδευε , το είπε σε όλον τον κόσμο κοινούς γνωστούς..κτλ γενικώς σοκαρίστηκα.

----------


## δελφίνι

Το περιβάλλον στην εκκλησία το κρατούσε αυτό το θέμα για πολλά χρόνια με κοροϊδεύανε, δεν με μιλούσανε , με αποφεύγανε και πολλά άλλα.

Λέτε να καταστράφηκα εντελώς να μην μπορέσω να κάνω τιποτα στην ζωή μου;;; Πάντως στο χώρο της εκκλησίας όταν πάω αισθάνομαι μειονεκτικά και ότι όλοι είναι ανώτεροι από μένα.

----------


## δελφίνι

Λέτε να στιγματίστηκα; Αντροχωρίστρα δεν αισθάνομαι γιατί η "φίλη" μου , η οποία με είχε ήδη κάνει πολλά, είχε κάνει βούκινο όλη την προσωπική μου ζωή στην εκκλησία, τα είχε και μέ άλλους συγχρόνεις ολοκληρωμένες σχέσεις και ο καμπαρετζής ήτανε σιγουρα κοινής χρήσης, στάνταρ πήγαινε με άλλες, ίσως και με τις πόρνες του καμπαρέ. Τεσπά εγώ αισθάνομαι θύμα στην υπόθεση που έμπλεξα έτσι. Ευτυχως που δεν κόλλησα καμμιά ασθένεια.


Επίσης αισθάνομαι και ότι είμαι και η πιο χαζή από όλους γιατί μόνο εγώ εκανα κάτι τέτοιο από όσους γνωρίζω και μόνο εγώ έγινα τόσο ρεζίλι....



...

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Mετα απο 12 χρονια καταστραφηκες??Ομιτζι!!

----------


## δελφίνι

> Mετα απο 12 χρονια καταστραφηκες??Ομιτζι!!



'Ολα αυτά τα χρόνια τι έκανα έκανα και τίποτα;;;;;


....

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> 'Ολα αυτά τα χρόνια τι έκανα έκανα και τίποτα;;;;;
> 
> 
> ....


Χρυση μου εχεις γκρινια...Ολα τα θεματα σου ειναι τυπου "τι εκανα στην ζωη μου" 'Δεν θα παντρευτω" "Δεν αξιζω τιποτα"..Ολη η αρνητιλα του υψιστου πανω σου επεσε??Και τι νομιζεις θα καταφερεις με την κλαψα δλδ?Και ο Παολο Κοελιο χτυπαει το κεφαλι του με την περιπτωση σου..Τωρα θυμηθηκες το ρεζιλικι στην εκκλησια μετα απο 12 χρονια...Ελα λεω!!

----------


## Rich-Deleted-06-06-2016b

> Α, δεν πας καθόλου καλά εσύ? Σε ποιον κόσμο,αιώνα ζείς και σε ποια φαντασία? Μόνο τον Θεό και τον Χριστό είχες στο πλευρό σου ως μόνους άντρες??? *Απαράδεκτα αυτα που γράφεις!*


Kαλά εσύ πήρες στα σοβαρά αυτά που έγραψε o Kerasi?

----------


## δελφίνι

> Εσύ όλα αυτά τα χρόνια μένεις στο ίδιο σπίτι πας στην ίδια εκκλησία κλπ? και συναντάς ποιους ? τους παλιούς σου γνωστούς? Οι γνωστοί της εκκλησίας που κολλάνε με τον γκόμενο της φίλης σου?


E από την εκκλησία ήταν η φίλη μου και μερικοί από αυτούς το ξέρουν.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Το χειροτερο λαθος; Σιγα, δεν εσφαξες κανεναν.
> Ολο τον κοσμο; Εισαι τοσο διασημη που σε ξερει ολος ο κοσμος; :Ο


Ε βρε παιδί μου είναι σπάνιο λάθος δεν γίνεται συχνά ντρέπομαι πολύ.

----------


## Mελίνa

Δεν γινεται συχνα;; Ζεις σε αλλον πλανητη βρε δελφινι;! Δεν βλεπεις τι αλλαξοκωλιες γινονται εκει εξω, τι κερατα; Σημεια και τερατα! Και μαλιστα και με παντρεμενα ζευγαρια και με τα αδελφια των συζυγων, και με τα θετα παιδια τους και με τα πεθερικα ακομη!
Εσυ και μικρη ησουνα οταν εγινε και παντρεμενη δεν ησουν ουτε εσυ αλλα ουτε και η φιλη σου με αυτον και ετσι οπως τα λες μελλον δε θα ειχανε! Οποτε μην σκας... Εκανες μια ανοησια πανω στη νιοτη σου, τελειωσε.

----------


## δελφίνι

Εγώ τότε ήθελα να αυτοκτονήσω είχα όπως και τώρα πολλά ψυχολογικά.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> E από την εκκλησία ήταν η φίλη μου και μερικοί από αυτούς το ξέρουν.


Και δεν σε χωνεύουν εννοείς? τι σε νοιάζει που το ξέρουν? τι να ξέρουν δηλαδή, σιγά μην το θυμούνται............

----------


## δελφίνι

> Και δεν σε χωνεύουν εννοείς? τι σε νοιάζει που το ξέρουν? τι να ξέρουν δηλαδή, σιγά μην το θυμούνται............


Μακάρι να μην το θυμούνται.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Μακάρι να μην το θυμούνται.


Μακάρι εσύ να μην το θυμόσουν θες να πεις και να τους είχες χεσμένους....................

----------


## δελφίνι

> Μακάρι εσύ να μην το θυμόσουν θες να πεις και να τους είχες χεσμένους....................


Ναι σωστά! Έτσι είναι

----------

